# Video Of Me Plowing With My ATV



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

I finally got around to uploading my video of me plowing 8" of snow with my ATV. It was the first snow of the year for us here in Ohio.

I am riding a Honda Rubicon with a 6' Moose County Plow.






We now have almost 3 feet of snow and the banks are 4 to 5 feet high and it is not even FEB/MARCH yet....lol

The biggest amount of snow I have moved (just a few days ago) was 12". It took 2 hours to plow about a half acre. I also played with the kids by pulling them around on a sled.

That's the perks of ATV plowing 

Doug


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice video. I noticed when you plow, your getting alot of "trash" as I call it dumping off the left side. You also pushed one way. Now I'm not telling you how to do it but I would have started in the middle and pushed it to one side, then turn around and while with the same angle, push the other half. Repeat and it would be done in just a few passes. Maybe you didn't want it near the house, I can understand that. I noticed it doesn't have power angle. I'm thinking it would make it much easier to plow the way you want without having to keep looping around. The kids don't look like they're having as much fun as you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice. were you plowing in low?


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

ALC-GregH;736763 said:


> Nice video. I noticed when you plow, your getting alot of "trash" as I call it dumping off the left side. You also pushed one way. Now I'm not telling you how to do it but I would have started in the middle and pushed it to one side, then turn around and while with the same angle, push the other half. Repeat and it would be done in just a few passes. Maybe you didn't want it near the house, I can understand that. I noticed it doesn't have power angle. I'm thinking it would make it much easier to plow the way you want without having to keep looping around. The kids don't look like they're having as much fun as you.


Yeah, I was trying to keep it away from the front of the building. I wish I had the power angle just for that reason. But, I love doing donuts. I was really being good for the video. Normally I would be hot-doggen' it! 

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;736767 said:


> nice. were you plowing in low?


I was plowing in D2. Low is to slow. D1 is to fast.

I could use the EMS but that is to much work...lol

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a video of me pulling my Brother-in-law in the snow yesterday. You can see how deep the snow is now.











Doug


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

you guys are having way too much fun


I want a ATV for some yard work in the summer and maybe snow fun in the winter but dont wanna spend much money


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

big doug when the fun wears out and it will lol, youll learn to plow like a pro take 1/2 of that and push it like you were then, go close to your biz and push the other 1/2, youll know when why when you get alot of snow. and take smaller bites and youll be good to go keep practicin, and ride red buddy


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice! I like the person in the back shoveling....lol.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;737676 said:


> big doug when the fun wears out and it will lol, youll learn to plow like a pro take 1/2 of that and push it like you were then, go close to your biz and push the other 1/2, youll know when why when you get alot of snow. and take smaller bites and youll be good to go keep practicin, and ride red buddy


After plowing 30 times this year, I am still having way to much fun. wesport

And I woke up to another 11/2 of snow this morning. More videos will come as I show the new split/spin/brake/trip/bump move. It looks like you will flip the bike over yet a ninja like save comes to the fore. xysport



Doug


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

bigdoug;737958 said:


> After plowing 30 times this year, I am still having way to much fun. wesport
> 
> And I woke up to another 11/2 of snow this morning. More videos will come as I show the new split/spin/brake/trip/bump move. It looks like you will flip the bike over yet a ninja like save comes to the fore. xysport
> 
> ...


LOL, I'll be waiting for the link to click on.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

bigdoug;737958 said:


> After plowing 30 times this year, I am still having way to much fun. wesport
> 
> And I woke up to another 11/2 of snow this morning. More videos will come as I show the new split/spin/brake/trip/bump move. It looks like you will flip the bike over yet a ninja like save comes to the fore. xysport
> 
> ...


lol how do you think i flipped mine, albeit its a little top heavy but when your plow is diggin into asphalt , and if you dont have the room for your ninja moves, you wont save it and youll be showin us your scratched up quad lol.been there done that lol post up the vids for sure .


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;738456 said:


> lol how do you think i flipped mine, albeit its a little top heavy but when your plow is diggin into asphalt , and if you dont have the room for your ninja moves, you wont save it and youll be showin us your scratched up quad lol.been there done that lol post up the vids for sure .


I am at a new place now that does have uneven asphalt. I wonder if I will slow down? Not...LOL 

Winter is almost here.

I also made a reflexology video if someone just wants to kill time.

Once I get my plow out I will make another video of plowing the 2010 season.

Doug


----------

